# Swallowing while pregnant?



## MicroStorm (Aug 10, 2012)

So wife is pregnant... about 4 months along now. Pregnant sex has been okay, though the thought of her being pregnant has been somewhat awkward for me, but it's been all psychological on my part. Anyway, since we've been together over the years she's let me finish in her mouth if I wanted her to. It took a while to get her to swallow, but in last few years she finally came around (hehe) and began doing that for me, which is awesome, of course.

However, now that she's pregnant I'm having some hangups about this, though I would never voice them to my wife because she'd probably stop doing one my favorite things. My wife--surprisingly since she's very prudish in the bedroom--doesn't seem to have hangups about this at all and has continued to swallow as the baby is developing. She practically begged me to finish in her mouth over the weekend. Sorry to be so graphic! I guess in my mind I'm feeding the baby my... stuff, which kind of grosses me out.

So, question is how many women swallowed while they were pregnant, how many women didn't swallow (assuming you did this before the pregnancy), and have any of you men ever had this hangup while your wife was pregnant?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

There are women who get extremely horny when pregnant and some who go from an HD to a ND. Honestly I would suggest you just enjoy this and let your wife continue enjoying it. However you seen it before she was pregnant... try to see it that way again. Get the thought that gives you the hang up out of your mind and think of it as you thought of it before the baby.


----------



## KingofIstatements (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Micro! I'll try to not poop too much on your thread, just please know that you're extremely lucky to have a wife who feels that way about you.
Your post is a difficult read for me, my wife went from "HD to nd" during her pregnancies, has been distantly lukewarm since. 
PIV was a no go- The closest I got to a BJ during both pregnancies was when she'd joke around about or make reference to them a few times a week. To her credit, she did finally, once during recovery after each birth. Ah, memories.
Anyway, I don't know if this can help much with the psych/squeamish stuff on your end- but some 'food for thought':
My wife gathered a lot of info when looking for info on cervical preparation (she was not opening, at all, both px ended surgically.) The scoop from one study- the same prostaglandins that help ripen from PIV are also thought to be beneficial when consumed orally. More study is needed, of course.
Hope that helps you, and many congratulations on the pregnancy! Being a father is a difficult at times but it's been the best part of my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Semen is not strychnine. It won't poison the baby if that's what you're worried about. 

You just got handed a gold mine and you're whining about it. Good grief just let your wife do what she wants. Lay back and enjoy it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

